
Colombia Peace Deal Is Defeated, Leaving a Nation in Shock - koolba
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/10/03/world/colombia-peace-deal-defeat.html
======
a_humean
Why on earth was a matter of war and peace left to a referendum? As someone
who lives in the UK my confidence in referenda and most forms of direct
democracy (and watching the US that is starting to include having presidential
elections over parliamentary systems in which the executive comes from the
parliament) couldn't deteriorate any further. A common criticism in the UK to
Brexit amoung remain supporters is that an issue that complex or fraught
should never have been brought before the public as something to be voted on.
Can we please all just adopt sensible parliamentary democracies and recognise
that plebiscites are a clutch for weak posturing governments that should
otherwise face a general election challenge.

